# Mum Coming Over To Stay For 3 Months



## Rob2012 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello!

My mother is coming over to Bangkok sometime in January 2010. She has never been to Thailand before and intends to stay for 3 months (possibly longer if she likes it). She will have accommodation for 1 night, courtesy of the travel company she is flying with, but will then require accommodation. She is looking for a small one bed flat on the outskirts of Bangkok. Can anyone please offer some experienced advice? 

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Rob

Good for your Mum, my parents have been here and love it.

I am not sure If I am allowed to say this, but I have a place (Brand new fully furnished with gym and pool) in Pinklao which may suit her. 
Pinklao is 10 mins to Kho san rd (plenty of foreigners, travel agents and bars), approx 30 mins to central Bangkok, and 40 minutes to the airport (all approx times dependent on traffic). You can eat anything from Thai food chicken steak, there is a Tesco in Pinklao and 2 large Thai shopping centres. It is well served by bus links and there are plenty of taxis here.

Finally Pinklao is a young ish friendly afluent area, most people here speak some English so she shouldn't have many problems.

If interested you may be able to send me a private message


----------



## Rob2012 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello!

Yes, there is a good chance that she may be interested. Can you PM me details or email me at [email protected] ?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

an email is on its way to you
Thanks


Rob2012 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yes, there is a good chance that she may be interested. Can you PM me details or email me at [email protected] ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob2012 (Sep 3, 2011)

duncbUK said:


> an email is on its way to you
> Thanks


Hello.

I still have not received an email. did you send one?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------

